# How Do I Create an Envelope Template in Office 2007



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

I have just got a new computer - old Dell has been consigned to the trash and I have just realized that I failed to save and transfer my Word templates for its old Office 2003

I have managed to recreate letterhead and invoice templates into Office 2007 from my old (saved & transferred) Office 2003 docs - BUT I cannot create my "envelope only" template.

This was simply a template that I selected as a new document where I could create an envelope without creating another document. It seems that I can only get an envelope in Office 2007 as an "Add to document" option.

Can someone suggest a way that I can simply create a template that is a single page envelope pls :4-dontkno


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

What size?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi Peterhuang13

Envelope size is DL - but sometimes I need C4s - 

My old envelope template would let me select different envelope sizes in "paper select".


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

What's wrong with adding document then printing it?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Often just need a neatly addressed envelope to put other stuff in that has not been created in Word


My old template was great - just jumped to it - typed the address and hit print - the envelope popped out of the printer with delivery address and return address already to go - I am a complete goose for not remembering that my templates were not stored in "My Documents" on the old machine :upset:


----------

